# hoof trimmings



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi, i never post in here as i don't have a hose, can i please ask if anyone can send me some trimmings when they trim the hooves as i've seen on another forum dogs love to chew them, so if anyone can help me i'd be ever so grateful as would my dachshunds, i'd pay the post obviously


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi. I have horses and dogs I allow my dogs to chew on my horses clippings but i wouldn't recommend getting them from anyone else as they can carry thrush and other diseases that often can go un noticed in horses.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I wouldn't get one purposely for a dog either as they can choke on them or cause a blockage in a smaller dog as they often chew off chiunks and swallow them, they also stink so your dog won't smell very fresh! How about stag bars - chunks of deer antler - my little terrier loved that, or raw bones from the butcher are by far the best thing for them to chew!


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

Dogs do seem to love them, but there are lots of alternatives you can buy, which will be from a known source, try looking at some of the raw feed companies. 

I wouldn't be able to send you any anyway as my horses feet don't get so long, he's barefoot and he's worked a lot and just needs a quick rasp to keep any chips away


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have loads but they stink and your dog would probably eat them in a few minutes so it would be a bit daft to pay postage on them.


----------

